# power box for 2.0lt



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello. Ive discovered this power box and i wanna know your opinion about it. Dont really know if theres any risk to the car or something like that. The other thing is if i put this in the car will i have to reinforce the clutch?

Thanks and best regards

TUNING PERFORMANCE CHIP CHEVROLET Cruze 2.0 D 150 HP | eBay


----------

